# IWB and Pocket holsters for PM9 w/Crimson Trace?



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

Any members who have Crimson Trace on their PM9 please suggest holster(s) that you like that accommodates CT. I am interested in both IWB and pocket. Thanks!:smt1099


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

I guess I'm going to have to get out my knife and some thread and needle and modify my DeSantis or Uncle Mike's to accommodate the CT on my PM9.:smt1099


----------



## wagon (Sep 26, 2009)

Mitch Rosen - Clipper, they have just launched a CT version, available at KahrShop. I have used their regular Clipper and it is super comfortable and 1st class quality. Don't miss out.


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks wagon! I'll check it out.:smt1099


----------

